# How to mount internal storage as UMS / Recover files through MTP



## jbowm16 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys, about an hour ago I was moving files through CM's file manager and it said successfully moved but the files are not in the original location or in the new location and the computer can't see them and of course none of the file recovery programs can see the phone since its in MTP. Anyway any help would be greatly appreciated, I am still looking around online for answers but its not looking good so thanks in advance! Oh and yes I do back up my phone... these files just happen to be after my last back up and before my next one







anyway thanks again


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

you cant mount internal as UMS. take a look at hexabomb recovery in the app store. it's can recover files on the phone


----------



## jbowm16 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you so much, I tried searching data recovery in the play store but this didn't come up? Anyway its running now and with any luck it'll work. Either way thanks! I'll post an edit to whether it worked or not shortly

Edit: I have recovered everything that I need so thank you for your help

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

